# what chances of employment for a spouse



## Noni (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are currently ex-pats in Switzerland (we are British). My husbands company have offered him a job in the US. We are worried however that I won`t be able to work if we move. What are my chances? Both my husband and I are pHD qualified but at the moment I am a stay at home mum.
All advice and experiences welcomed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on what visa your husband is going over on. Generally, the trailing spouse isn't given permission to work - however you can try and qualify on your own. (And given your qualifications, that should be possible - depending a bit on what area your PhD is in.) 

In fact, you may want to ask for assistance with that from your husband's employer. It's a somewhat common perk extended to candidates for an overseas assignment. If they can't hire you, they may be able to assist you in finding a potential employer in the same area. In any event, it sure wouldn't hurt to ask, and it might be a good idea to ask before you go over rather than trying to change your status once you're there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Noni (Feb 5, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> It depends on what visa your husband is going over on. Generally, the trailing spouse isn't given permission to work - however you can try and qualify on your own. (And given your qualifications, that should be possible - depending a bit on what area your PhD is in.)
> 
> In fact, you may want to ask for assistance with that from your husband's employer. It's a somewhat common perk extended to candidates for an overseas assignment. If they can't hire you, they may be able to assist you in finding a potential employer in the same area. In any event, it sure wouldn't hurt to ask, and it might be a good idea to ask before you go over rather than trying to change your status once you're there.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks I will try and negotiate it in the moving package


----------

